
Machinations.io – a simulation tool for designing/balancing game systems - elsewhen
https://machinations.io/
======
typenil
Cool looking idea.

Could be barking up the wrong tree. I'm not a game developer - just interested
in seeing if there's any way to use it with my own use cases.

